# Installing a new skylight



## Calgary Dave (Jul 10, 2011)

Has anyone done this? I'd like to add some light into the cooking/dining area of the trailer as its quite dark there now.  I just want to put in something like this:  http://www.rvskylight.com/rvskylights.htm.

Is the roof constructed similar to a house? ie; 16' joists? I'm thinking of just cutting the rubber roof top, and then cutting into the RV framing. Can't be that hard, can it?


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: Installing a new skylight

Well I don't think it would be that hard, however, you must decide where you would like to install it and then find if any roof rafters in the way. I do think if you find one rafter you can adjust the location of where to install it. Does the Sky light come in instructions? I would also think you would have to secure the roof top membrane to keep it from moving. But if it was me I think I would pay someone to do it, this way you will have someone/ business to fall back on if it leaks and causes water damage. Good luck and post back some pictures of the project


----------



## Calgary Dave (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: Installing a new skylight



> H2H1 - 7/10/2011  12:49 PM
> 
> Well I don't think it would be that hard, however, you must decide where you would like to install it and then find if any roof rafters in the way. I do think if you find one rafter you can adjust the location of where to install it. Does the Sky light come in instructions? I would also think you would have to secure the roof top membrane to keep it from moving. But if it was me I think I would pay someone to do it, this way you will have someone/ business to fall back on if it leaks and causes water damage. Good luck and post back some pictures of the project



Thanks Hollis.  That is pretty much my thinking too.  I just wasn't familiar with the "joist" system.  I'm in the business of "waterproofing" so I'm not worried about making the skylight waterproof...just wasn't sure about cutting into the roof.  But it can't be that hard.  I've replaced the cooling unit in my RV fridge by myself...this can't be any harder than that.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

Re: Installing a new skylight

i take it u'r wanting to cut a new hole in the roof for this ,, right??? what rv do u have ,, and where is the closest vent to wher u want to put this skylight in ??? what i do on some of the remodels i do is take down the ceiling area where somthing like that might be installed ,, and see what is there to work with ,, but i can say ,, u will have to do some framing for the cut out ,, no matter what ,, most of the roof "joist" as u say in rv's are about anywhere from 2 ft to 3 ft apart ,, and usally steel ,, depending on the rv ,, the manufacts try to cut corners anyway they can ,, but untill u take the ceiling out and see what u have to deal with ,, then i really can't help u ,, other then tell u that ,, but it can be done ,, with a little framing and such ,, and if u have it done by an rv shop ,, u will prolly be paying anywhere from 95 to 120 bucks an hr for that ,, plus materials ,, on custom jobs ,, they mark the labor rate up ,, that way they can make money when the customer has his own parts ,, but ,, i am just giving u my opinion on what it will take ,, it can be done ,, just a matter of trying ,,   :approve:       and also ,, u will need a trim ring for the inside of the rv to make it look good  :approve:


----------



## Calgary Dave (Sep 21, 2011)

So I finally got around to doing this.  I bought just a regular vent, as they're much cheaper than the big bubbles, plus they already come with the interior trim kit.  $59.  

If I had known how easy this was I'd have done it long ago.  I think I'll put about a dozen of these in my roof!  :lol: 

Pics:


*First....choose a good location.  I drilled a 1" hole so that I could see if there were any wires (there was) so I was careful not to cut these*





*Then I cut the paneling out.  Easy, with an Olfa knife.*





*Drilled opposite corner holes from underneath for cutting above*





*Mark with a pencil...*





...cont'd....


----------



## Calgary Dave (Sep 21, 2011)

*Cut my square.....*





*Plenty of Silicone...*





*Screw into place!!  Voila!!  Once the silicone dries I'll apply "eternabond" tape to cover the metal flashing and the screws.*





Lets in SO much more light above the cooking area.  It was real dark in there when the awning was down.  I also got a 4"x50' roll of Eternabond tape from the States for $93 shipped.  Woody's up here wanted $149 for it.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 22, 2011)

looks like a good job, like you said seal it with the tape and you got a new vent


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 22, 2011)

Calgary Dave,
Hate to tell you but Silicon was the WRONG thing to put on a rubber roof.  It should have had Butel Tape under the edge of the vent and sealed it with Self Leveling Sealant.  Your Eternabond will not stick to Silicon.

You might as well take it all off and clean as much silicon off as you can and do it right.  In just a few months the silicon will turn loose of the rubber anyway.


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 22, 2011)

That is good to know, Ken
Thank you


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 22, 2011)

The only acceptable sealant on a rubber roof is the Self Leveling Sealant designed for rubber roofs.  Silicon is NOT compatible with Rubber....

We have a traier on the lot right now that the customer "fixed" a leak with silicon.  NOW we have to go into the roof and replace wood that rotted.   IF he had used the correct sealant, maybe could have prevented it.  The silicon did not stop any water...


----------



## WandaLust (Sep 22, 2011)

I noticed many of the new TTs are dark inside.  They're putting in less windows and smaller windows and to make it even darker, tinted windows.  The older TTs were much brighter and had those windows that let in a lot more air called louver or jalousie windows.  There were more windows and they weren't tinted.  I like the old style better but trying to find the floorplan we wanted in an older model would have been very time consuming and they may not even exist.  We needed one bunk in the rear and a bed in the front.  

Oh, and a slide that still allowed us to use the TT when the slide was in.  It takes us several days to reach FL or NY. We often spend those nights at camp Flying-J or Camp WallyWorld.


----------



## Calgary Dave (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandview Trailer Sa;74286 said:
			
		

> Calgary Dave,
> Hate to tell you but Silicon was the WRONG thing to put on a rubber roof.  It should have had Butel Tape under the edge of the vent and sealed it with Self Leveling Sealant.  Your Eternabond will not stick to Silicon.
> 
> You might as well take it all off and clean as much silicon off as you can and do it right.  In just a few months the silicon will turn loose of the rubber anyway.



Ahhhh...I did not know that!!  Thanks Ken.  Should I take the vent frame right out and try to remove the silicone? Or just remove the exposed silicone that is visible now?

PS:  Where were you when I first started this thread?


----------

